# Why Are People



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Why do others sometimes try to ruin our happiness? I really don't know. :smcry: 

Yesterday I posted pictures of the adorable puppy that I am getting from Bonnie Palmer. :wub: :wub: I'm more than excited about her and wanted to share how adorable she is with my friends here on SM. So many of you were wonderful and responded about how cute she is and how happy you are for me. :chili: :chili: :ThankYou: 

But some (and I don't know or care who) apparently contacted Bonnie and or other breeders stating that this puppy was unhealthy. :confused1: 

At no time did I say anything about her being unhealthy. In fact, she is perfectly healthy and happy and is full of energy. I did say that she was very small which she is and that Bonnie is hand raising/feeding her. Bonnie and many other breeders do this with their puppies. It certainly doesn't indicate that they are unhealthy. :no2: She's a beautiful, healthy, happy puppy that I feel honored to be getting. :biggrin: 

So for those that do go out of their way to cause problems and try to undermind other's happiness, I would just like to say "STOP". olice: Think about how you would feel if this was done to you. It's not nice, it's not right, it's not deserved and it's so unnecessary. :angry: 

You know who you are. I don't and I don't want to.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

T'weren't me, but I do say that first pic is the same dog as Remy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You are kidding!!!! The nerve of some people. Why in the world would anyone do such a thing. Shame, Shame, Shame on you, whoever you are!

Hugs to you, Lynn. Your new baby is beautiful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 6 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814413


> T'weren't me, but I do say that first pic is the same dog as Remy. [/B]


Brit -- the more I study the 2 pictures, the more I think you're correct. LOL Doesn't matter 'cause my little girl is DARLING!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 6 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814413


> T'weren't me, but I do say that first pic is the same dog as Remy. [/B]


Just to set the record straight, since I also said the first dog was not the same as the next two dogs, I will tell you point blank that I have not spoken to Bonnie about your post, either.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I for one was one of the ones that got to meet little Spirit/Gidget and I can say without any question about it that she was the cutest, sweetest, and perfectly healthy looking little girl that I have seen. Just because she is tiny doesn't mean she is sickly. I saw her in person, I don't know how anyone could make any assumptions about her by just seeing a picture. I truly believe that Bonnie would never even consider selling her if she felt anything whatsoever was wrong with her.

All of our malts have a spoiled side of them and like certain foods, so if that is what you are going on you are absolutely wrong.

I am so sorry Lynn that your happy announcement was taken into a situation like that. You deserve only support from all your SM family. I hope you only happiness with your little Spirit/Gidget.

You have a special baby coming to you so don't let anyone bring your hopes and dreams bring you down at this time.

Hugs
Lucy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

People are amazing, and not in a good way. I am amazed everyday at how thoughtless
some people can be... I'm very sorry that this happened to you. Over the past couple of years
I have finally come to the realization that other people's opinions are their problems.... 
and not mine. Don't let this take away from the fun and excitement of getting a new baby. 


Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I seriously doubt that it was someone that posts here but probably someone that "lurks" here. Brit and MaryAnn, I certainly didn't think it was either of you. Not sure that I would even know the name if someone told me.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Lyn, please just enjoy your new baby and forget the few that have nothing else to do but cause trouble.

We are so happy for you and just got the biggest kick out of the picture.

Congratulations and keep the pictures coming.

Marsha


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry this has happened to you. I love that sweet little puppy. :wub: Some people must enjoy causing trouble. Must be their 15 minutes of fame. Also if a picture makes one an expert perhaps they can steer people away from poorly bred Maltese.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Uhhhhh....why would anyone do that? I'm sorry that happened to you. I doubt it was any of the Angel parents that actively post, as I know all of them well and cannot imagine any one of them wanting to stir up that kind of trouble. In any case, we are genuinely happy for you, and I personally did not come away from the thread thinking that your baby was unhealthy at all.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Lynn, this is terrible. I am sorry that both you and Bonnie had to deal with this when it should be such an exciting experience for you both. I am happy for the both of you and I can't wait to see more pictures of the litlte Gidget.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynn, you should be enjoying this time - forget about what a few others might say or do, and keep up your excitement about getting little Gidget the Midget! We love you and are looking forward to when you can bring her home and shower her with your love!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

EE Gad.. talk about being out of the loop!!!.... I had to go searching for you post about the exciting news of getting your precious little girl!! Finally found it in the photo section. ( Unfortunately I don't get to 'visit' there too often!).

Lynn, there's an old saying " take it from which it comes"... in other words don't let anyone spoil your fun and excitement . Something like this seems so childish to me and if sincerely concerned why would they not just contact you and discuss thses concerns....if they truly cared? Any anguish this may have cause you is sooooo not worth it!

Oh CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sigh...it never ceases to amaze me what people come up with. Seriously, who the heck has time to come up with crap like that? And for what reason? It's because they themselves are miserable, unhappy people and want to drag others down into the pit with them. It's a shame. Ignore the idiots!!! Enjoy your baby--you truly are very LUCKY!!!!!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: shocked well maybe I shouldn't be, sounds like someone needs to find a life


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well just to put it out there since I was confused yesterday at the intent of the post, I've never ever spoken to Bonnie (though I probably should have called her during my puppy searches bc all the angels are TDF), but I guess we have to be careful what we post on these public forums. Oh, and if the first pic is Remy then can we see angel gidget?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It seems to me that everyone who is critical of a person whether active on this forum or a lurker, as some have chosen to believe, should take a step back and put yourself in the shoes of the person who felt it necessary to call Bonnie about this puppy. There have been 1714 hits to that thread where this all started. Sometimes we have to look at both sides of a situation without jumping the gun. As everyone knows, things can get blown out of proportion with he said/she said conversations. No one but Bonnie and the person know what was said in that conversation. I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person. I'm merely reading posts to come to this conclusion. Before everyone here chatises a person for making a call, perhaps we should give some pause and not start a blame game. I'm not an expert on Maltese, but I know enough to know that if a small dog doesn't eat enough it can become hypoglycemic, and that can be a health problem. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, obviously from the tone of this thread, that this call was made out of concern for a puppy. I truly doubt this was a call made for someone's 15 minutes of fame. For all we know, another breeder may have called Bonnie out of concern for one of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know, but why are we all so quick to believe the worst in these situations? I just hope this little pup grows into a healthy adult and is a wonderful pet. I, for one, can attest to Bonnie's fabulous dogs and there are many more just like me on this forum and off this forum. I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. Just saying... Sometimes we need not to blame the messenger. With 1714 hits to that other thread, I'd say this would be very difficult to narrow down, but if that's what people want to do, have at is, is all I can say. LOL! I'd say you've got well over 1000 people to guess. :smheat: :smheat: 

The entire other thread was a bit disjointed anyway, since there were two different dogs posted to it. 

Just food for thought here...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry Lynn that someone does this sort of thing.

I can confidently state is wasn't me though.... since I don't have a clue (could proably end the line here... LOL!!) as to who Bonnie is.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well she looks perfectly cute and healthy too me! :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't wait until you get her! :biggrin: 

Don't let those downers get to you. We all know Bonnie's pups are healthy and that she spoils them rotten!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It wasn't me either......I did not think she was Bonnie's and I just found out. I really think it was the way that whoever took the picture had her looking up. If she were looking straight into the camera instead of up, I could have gotten a clue. I think it is wonderful that you are getting an Angel. Everybody is going to have one.......we need to get Joe to start a club within a club......hee, hee but we would not want to exclude any of our wonderful friends!!!!! I can appreciate Bonnie's but there are soooo many darling little babies (CeeCee for one) from other great breeders.......we love them all~~~Again, congratulations and I hope you get the little one very, very soon!!! One thing I wanted to mention to you, no matter how small they are, these babies are fearless......I have talked to a lot of members here that have an angel and they tell me the same thing! You would think one so small would be shy, afraid and hesitant.......NO WAY, they are lively, active and jump right in there everytime for a good romp. They are amazing for sure. arty: Go get that baby and enjoy! You will love her completely!!! :heart: :heart: :yes: :smootch: :yes: :heart: :heart:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I admit I was confused w/ your post at first b/c the ears thrown me off a bit and since it was titled "is this a Maltese" i thought it maybe wasnt..But then again, I am no expert :blush: 

In any event, I am sorry you are upset Lynn. I thought the pup is really cute and just because she is tiny, does not mean she is not healthy. I dont know why anyone would want to, or feel the need to, call your breeder just by seeing your post, but I can understand your frustration...I hope you dont let it get to you, its not worth it..(((HUGS)))


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 6 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814443


> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: shocked well maybe I shouldn't be, sounds like someone needs to find a life[/B]


 I agree...geesh some people really need to mind their own business..


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think somebody must have too much time on their hands. Congrats Lynn, I really do love her little perky ears. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 6 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814447


> It seems to me that everyone who is critical of a person whether active on this forum or a lurker, as some have chosen to believe, should take a step back and put yourself in the shoes of the person who felt it necessary to call Bonnie about this puppy. There have been 1714 hits to that thread where this all started. Sometimes we have to look at both sides of a situation without jumping the gun. As everyone knows, things can get blown out of proportion with he said/she said conversations. No one but Bonnie and the person know what was said in that conversation. I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person. I'm merely reading posts to come to this conclusion. Before everyone here chatises a person for making a call, perhaps we should give some pause and not start a blame game. I'm not an expert on Maltese, but I know enough to know that if a small dog doesn't eat enough it can become hypoglycemic, and that can be a health problem. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, obviously from the tone of this thread, that this call was made out of concern for a puppy. I truly doubt this was a call made for someone's 15 minutes of fame. For all we know, another breeder may have called Bonnie out of concern for one of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know, but why are we all so quick to believe the worst in these situations? I just hope this little pup grows into a healthy adult and is a wonderful pet. I, for one, can attest to Bonnie's fabulous dogs and there are many more just like me on this forum and off this forum. I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. Just saying... Sometimes we need not to blame the messenger. With 1714 hits to that other thread, I'd say this would be very difficult to narrow down, but if that's what people want to do, have at is, is all I can say. LOL! I'd say you've got well over 1000 people to guess. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> The entire other thread was a bit disjointed anyway, since there were two different dogs posted to it.
> 
> Just food for thought here...[/B]



That's a point well taken, Mary Ann. Hand feeding is usually done to insure the pup does not have a sugar drop, as we all know they
can be very serious. The call may have been well intended. I hope it was.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep, I was confused too, 3 pics and who was from what breeder?...kinda thought it must be you or someone you knew getting a new puppy. But I only read this when there were a few posts...so I didn't see the remaining posts for the answer. 
Anyhow congrats on getting a new puppy ! I remember now you had postponed your plans to do get another one. For whatever reason or intent it is too bad this caused a problem. Strange really if it was just to cause trouble.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry that this was done to you. PLEASE don't let it stop you for enjoying one bit of your new precious little baby.

Sounds like the GREEN EYED MONSTER has nothing better to do than cause trouble!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry Lynn. On the yorkietalk forum, many members don't even give out the names of their dog's breeder over the internet b/c that has happened to them so many times.... geeshh some people these days! :smpullhair:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was late in saying my congrats bc I overlooked your thread! I'm sorry that others have to rain on your parade. This is such a memorable time, getting a pup, so don't let others pull you off of cloud 9. You have always been so sweet to me and I'm very excited for you! I can't wait to see how your girls will bond with your new baby Lynn!

Keep smiling!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I didn't see that thread but congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 6 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814492


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 6 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814447





> It seems to me that everyone who is critical of a person whether active on this forum or a lurker, as some have chosen to believe, should take a step back and put yourself in the shoes of the person who felt it necessary to call Bonnie about this puppy. There have been 1714 hits to that thread where this all started. Sometimes we have to look at both sides of a situation without jumping the gun. As everyone knows, things can get blown out of proportion with he said/she said conversations. No one but Bonnie and the person know what was said in that conversation. I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person. I'm merely reading posts to come to this conclusion. Before everyone here chatises a person for making a call, perhaps we should give some pause and not start a blame game. I'm not an expert on Maltese, but I know enough to know that if a small dog doesn't eat enough it can become hypoglycemic, and that can be a health problem. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, obviously from the tone of this thread, that this call was made out of concern for a puppy. I truly doubt this was a call made for someone's 15 minutes of fame. For all we know, another breeder may have called Bonnie out of concern for one of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know, but why are we all so quick to believe the worst in these situations? I just hope this little pup grows into a healthy adult and is a wonderful pet. I, for one, can attest to Bonnie's fabulous dogs and there are many more just like me on this forum and off this forum. I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. Just saying... Sometimes we need not to blame the messenger. With 1714 hits to that other thread, I'd say this would be very difficult to narrow down, but if that's what people want to do, have at is, is all I can say. LOL! I'd say you've got well over 1000 people to guess. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> The entire other thread was a bit disjointed anyway, since there were two different dogs posted to it.
> 
> Just food for thought here...[/B]



That's a point well taken, Mary Ann. Hand feeding is usually done to insure the pup does not have a sugar drop, as we all know they
can be very serious. *The call may have been well intended. I hope it was.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope so, too, and it may very well have been. I adore Bonnie's Angels. 

Congrats Lynn. She's beautiful. Bonnie knows what she's doing. She's a good lady.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, I'm sorry someone took your post wrong. I know it was intented to reflect just how cute Spirit/Gigit is - but obviously someone else didn't get the intended message. Some pups are just really small - that doesn't always make them sickly. Some people just don't know that, that's all.

I hope Bonnie isn't upset with your for sharing that precious baby's picture. I had a perfectly healthy tiny puppy from Bonnie - it's more of a responsibility to watch out for them, than their health. 

We're here with you - to share the pure joy and happiness this pup is going to bring you and your family.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sorry someone tried to cause trouble for you  but Congrats on your new baby! I have seen the other thread but hadn't looked at it..I guess the title confused me LOL Will have to go look at your new baby now though!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

First of all, I think your sweet puppy is adorable and I am very happy for you. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I am sorry that I haven't been able to respond to a lot of posts, (like your picture posts) due to some ongoing health issues. However, I did want to make an effort to respond to your thread ... because I would be upset if what happened to you happened to me. 

I don't understand why someone would contact your breeder about your puppy behind your back ... if that is what you think happened.

I think most who try to undermine the happiness of others have issues of their own that they need to work on ... they are usually unhappy and insecure people who just can't seem to be happy for others. I feel sorry for them. 

Lynn, again, I am happy for you and think your puppy is adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I somehow missed the post about your new puppy. Lynn, I'm sure you're excited and happy about getting one of the angels. As usual I'm totally out of the loop, but I want to wish you must good luck and happiness with your new pup. I guess I'll have to try and keep up, although it sounds like someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

awww, Lynn, so sorry to hear that.  Just shake the haters off, they are just jealous! Lil Gidget can't help that she's soooo darn cute and adorable!! I would LOVE to have her! A reputable and responsible breeder should hold back the little ones and I'm glad to know that Bonnie cares and is paying special attention to her! Keep your head up, cause soon you'll have an Angel in your life!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 6 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814447


> It seems to me that everyone who is critical of a person whether active on this forum or a lurker, as some have chosen to believe, should take a step back and put yourself in the shoes of the person who felt it necessary to call Bonnie about this puppy. There have been 1714 hits to that thread where this all started. Sometimes we have to look at both sides of a situation without jumping the gun. As everyone knows, things can get blown out of proportion with he said/she said conversations. No one but Bonnie and the person know what was said in that conversation. I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person. I'm merely reading posts to come to this conclusion. Before everyone here chatises a person for making a call, perhaps we should give some pause and not start a blame game. I'm not an expert on Maltese, but I know enough to know that if a small dog doesn't eat enough it can become hypoglycemic, and that can be a health problem. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, obviously from the tone of this thread, that this call was made out of concern for a puppy. I truly doubt this was a call made for someone's 15 minutes of fame. For all we know, another breeder may have called Bonnie out of concern for one of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know, but why are we all so quick to believe the worst in these situations? I just hope this little pup grows into a healthy adult and is a wonderful pet. I, for one, can attest to Bonnie's fabulous dogs and there are many more just like me on this forum and off this forum. I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. Just saying... Sometimes we need not to blame the messenger. With 1714 hits to that other thread, I'd say this would be very difficult to narrow down, but if that's what people want to do, have at is, is all I can say. LOL! I'd say you've got well over 1000 people to guess. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> The entire other thread was a bit disjointed anyway, since there were two different dogs posted to it.
> 
> Just food for thought here...[/B]


Let's clear up a couple of things here. First, Bonnie was NOT upset with me but was upset that anyone would call and question her about a puppy being unhealthy.

Anyone that knows Bonnie well enough to call her, should certainly know that she is a reputable breeder and only has the very best welfare and concern for her puppies. It was, imo, an insult to Bonnie to question or even suggest that she would sell an "unhealthy" puppy. And that was conjecture on the part of the people that called or posted on other forums.

It was also an insult to me to suggest that I would buy an unhealthy puppy. Rescue one -- of course, but buy one -- no way.

And, I was not suggesting in my post that this little darling is anything but healthy. I thought it was cute that she already has her "favorite" foods picked out. Of course Bonnie hasn't raised her on cupcakes and sweet potatoes. She eats baby food (beef, chicken, etc.) mixed with puppy kibble, but she "prefers" her cupcakes and sweet potatoes. No one in their right mind would think that someone with Bonnie's ethics, experience, integrity, etc. would raise a puppy on cupcakes. There's actually a very cute story on how Spirit/Gidget even ended up tasting a cupcake, but I won't bore anyone with it right now.

Both Bonnie and I KNOW that the people involved did this to be malicious and not from kindness or concern. And again, I would say that these comments (from Mary Ann and seconded by Brit) are just continuing the entire negativity of the situation.

Please just be happy that I'm getting a wonderful puppy from Bonnie (when the furbaby is ready for her forever home).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I said nothing negative and I find it insulting that you said that. As for cupcakes.......who the heck said anything
about cupcakes???? I have no idea where you are coming from. I won't post to your threads again. So much
for trying to add some positive input.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 6 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814566


> I said nothing negative and I find it insulting that you said that. As for cupcakes.......who the heck said anything
> about cupcakes???? I have no idea where you are coming from. I won't post to your threads again. So much
> for trying to add some positive input.[/B]


Same here. You've done nothing but twist a post asking for some thought into a totally ridiculous post. I have absolutely NO idea from where you are coming, but my post was nothing more than trying to get you and others to think about this whole situation.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! Lynn, this was NOT the intent of the posters. Thru the years, I've had posters blast me, out of ignorance.

I've also had many call me out of concern, for the fosters. I don't take offense, either way. I simply set the record
straight, and move on. 

On another note, if I'm not familiar with someone, I've also emailed with my concerns. At times, I've felt stupid, 
because I was actually emailing another rescue group, or excellent breeder (who knew more, and could certainly teach me a thing, or two).

The point we are making, is "perhaps", this was the case, and this "person" was only caring about a doggie, without realizing how awesome
Bonnie is. Once again, I adore Bonnie, and the work she does.

Also, your posts have been VERY confusing. I was looking for the cupcakes, as I do not know about that. Perhaps it was mentioned in
a previous thread, I missed. Once again, very confusing.

Brit, and MaryAnn, were being supportive.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 6 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814576


> Wow!! Lynn, this was NOT the intent of the posters. Thru the years, I've had posters blast me, out of ignorance.
> 
> I've also had many call me out of concern, for the fosters. I don't take offense, either way. I simply set the record
> straight, and move on.
> ...


Good post Deb! I know Brit and MA know Bonnie well for a while as they both have angels, so I don't think the intent was to create negativity. And, I don't think anyone ever questioned Bonnie.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 6 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814576


> Wow!! Lynn, this was NOT the intent of the posters. Thru the years, I've had posters blast me, out of ignorance.
> 
> I've also had many call me out of concern, for the fosters. I don't take offense, either way. I simply set the record
> straight, and move on.
> ...


Great post, Deb! However, I did see how Lynn got the impression she did until you explained it (and I won't go into detail unless someone requests). 

Everyone interprets posts differently. :grouphug:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 6 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814442


> Sigh...it never ceases to amaze me what people come up with. Seriously, who the heck has time to come up with crap like that? And for what reason? It's because they themselves are miserable, unhappy people and want to drag others down into the pit with them. It's a shame. Ignore the idiots!!! Enjoy your baby--you truly are very LUCKY!!!!!!!!! :grouphug:[/B]


Lynn
I saw the picture of your new baby and she is adoreable don't let others jelousey ruin your happiness


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think Mary Ann and Brit are perpetuating negativity by pointing out that the call made to Bonnie *MAY NOT have been made out of MALICE.* We all feel bad that your joy was dampened by the chain of events from your post on a forum to your call with Bonnie. However, can you really say that if Mary Ann and Brit are not willing to assume the worst of someone's intentions, that they then are being negative about your getting a puppy? Doesn't that mean they were in a more positive and generous frame of mind than the rest of us in a way? All of us interpret things differently, but just because Mary Ann and Brit don't want to be so quick to crucify someone, doesn't mean that they and all of us are not on your side completely, being happy for you and wanting you to have your healthy puppy home with you soon!! 

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 6 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814447


> It seems to me that everyone who is critical of a person whether active on this forum or a lurker, as some have chosen to believe, should take a step back and put yourself in the shoes of the person who felt it necessary to call Bonnie about this puppy. There have been 1714 hits to that thread where this all started. Sometimes we have to look at both sides of a situation without jumping the gun. As everyone knows, things can get blown out of proportion with he said/she said conversations. No one but Bonnie and the person know what was said in that conversation. I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person. I'm merely reading posts to come to this conclusion. Before everyone here chatises a person for making a call, perhaps we should give some pause and not start a blame game. I'm not an expert on Maltese, but I know enough to know that if a small dog doesn't eat enough it can become hypoglycemic, and that can be a health problem. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, obviously from the tone of this thread, that this call was made out of concern for a puppy. I truly doubt this was a call made for someone's 15 minutes of fame. For all we know, another breeder may have called Bonnie out of concern for one of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know, but why are we all so quick to believe the worst in these situations? I just hope this little pup grows into a healthy adult and is a wonderful pet. I, for one, can attest to Bonnie's fabulous dogs and there are many more just like me on this forum and off this forum. I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. Just saying... Sometimes we need not to blame the messenger. With 1714 hits to that other thread, I'd say this would be very difficult to narrow down, but if that's what people want to do, have at is, is all I can say. LOL! I'd say you've got well over 1000 people to guess. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> The entire other thread was a bit disjointed anyway, since there were two different dogs posted to it.
> 
> Just food for thought here...[/B]



QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 6 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814492


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 6 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814447





> It seems to me that everyone who is critical of a person whether active on this forum or a lurker, as some have chosen to believe, should take a step back and put yourself in the shoes of the person who felt it necessary to call Bonnie about this puppy. There have been 1714 hits to that thread where this all started. Sometimes we have to look at both sides of a situation without jumping the gun. As everyone knows, things can get blown out of proportion with he said/she said conversations. No one but Bonnie and the person know what was said in that conversation. I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person. I'm merely reading posts to come to this conclusion. Before everyone here chatises a person for making a call, perhaps we should give some pause and not start a blame game. I'm not an expert on Maltese, but I know enough to know that if a small dog doesn't eat enough it can become hypoglycemic, and that can be a health problem. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, obviously from the tone of this thread, that this call was made out of concern for a puppy. I truly doubt this was a call made for someone's 15 minutes of fame. For all we know, another breeder may have called Bonnie out of concern for one of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know, but why are we all so quick to believe the worst in these situations? I just hope this little pup grows into a healthy adult and is a wonderful pet. I, for one, can attest to Bonnie's fabulous dogs and there are many more just like me on this forum and off this forum. I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. Just saying... Sometimes we need not to blame the messenger. With 1714 hits to that other thread, I'd say this would be very difficult to narrow down, but if that's what people want to do, have at is, is all I can say. LOL! I'd say you've got well over 1000 people to guess. :smheat: :smheat:
> 
> The entire other thread was a bit disjointed anyway, since there were two different dogs posted to it.
> 
> Just food for thought here...[/B]



That's a point well taken, Mary Ann. Hand feeding is usually done to insure the pup does not have a sugar drop, as we all know they
can be very serious. The call may have been well intended. I hope it was.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm just now seeing this thread. Lynn, if you want me to I can move your earlier thread and/or this one to the Contributor's forum. Just let me know.

I find it really odd that someone would call Bonnie. I can't imagine ......


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Lynn, congratulations on your new, adorable, baby! Just my opinion, but if someone had a concern shouldn't they have pm'd you rather than calling the breeder? Enjoy your new baby. You need a puppy shower! artytime: :wine: :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 6 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814441


> EE Gad.. talk about being out of the loop!!!.... I had to go searching for you post about the exciting news of getting your precious little girl!! Finally found it in the photo section. ( Unfortunately I don't get to 'visit' there too often!).
> 
> Lynn, there's an old saying " take it from which it comes"... in other words don't let anyone spoil your fun and excitement . Something like this seems so childish to me and if sincerely concerned why would they not just contact you and discuss thses concerns....if they truly cared? Any anguish this may have cause you is sooooo not worth it!
> 
> Oh CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Ditto. I just don't get people or their motivation to do hurtful things like that. :shocked: Don't let them rain on your parade.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I assume Bonnie was upset about what was said about the puppy's size and ability to eat after hearing from the person.

I also know Bonnie to be a fair person, so if someone called her and mentioned this to her, Bonnie must have not been too happy about what was said, or Lynn wouldn't have heard from her about it. Perhaps focusing on it's size, happiness and "spirit" rather than it's diet might have created a better thread. 

For those that are wondering why I am upset with Mary Ann's post. These are the quotes that upset me. I did not say that Bonnie was upset with me. And since I'm the one that talked to Bonnie, I know what she believes was said and the intent of the calls.

My original post about this was NOT pointing fingers at anyone, just stating that I believe that whoever called Bonnie was OUT OF LINE.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lynn, It will not be long till this sweet baby will be with you. Anticipate the joy of her arrival.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

People have nothing better to do then waste time, precious energy, and hate, that's why.
Don't even give it a second thought, it's not worth it, trust me.
Congrats and ALL the best :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats again!!! Don't worry about the haters they need to do something in their lives and I guess getting involved in other peoples business is it. If I had ANY concerns about the puppy a member was getting I would have pm'd them/you the person who is getting the puppy not the breeder. It's none of their business.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 8 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815393


> Congrats again!!! Don't worry about the haters they need to do something in their lives and I guess getting involved in other peoples business is it. If I had ANY concerns about the puppy a member was getting I would have pm'd them/you the person who is getting the puppy not the breeder. It's none of their business.[/B]



YUP!




Lynn congrats! You deserve this happiness!!! :wub:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, didn't realize you got a new puppy! Congratulations, I just saw the pics and she is adorable!

People REALLY get on my nerves, it's as if some of them go out of their way to annoy you! I just got over a bout of "drama" at work yesterday and it was just annoying...people need to get over themselves. Don't let it spoil your happiness, your pup is gorgeous :biggrin:


----------

